# Zee vs. Saint rear shifter?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I am thinking of moving to a Shimano 10 speed drivetrain and running either a Zee or Saint rear shifter. I rode an XT w/ the multi-release and don't know that I liked the double shift into lower gears. The Zee just has the single low gear shift like I currently run on my SRAM shifter. Money isn't an issues.. Opinions on the 2 shifters? Thanks.


----------



## Waxie (Dec 13, 2014)

I have the saint on my bike and love it. I like the trigger set-up and find myself shifting up less with my thumb. The detent on the down shift allows you to drop 1,2,3 gears at a time if needed, I doubt you would ever drop more gears than what you wanted.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got multi on my deore, can drop 1/2/3 at choice depending how far i push the shifter.
Id go with the saint as it runs xtr bearings in the shifter so will be better for a lot longer imo

Give it death


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

i had the zee which was nice, current bike has a saint which is super nice. hasnt given me a single problem in lots of miles, love the multi up/down shift feature. just feels solid all around


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I have both, putting Zee on my wife's build this year and I have Saint shifters. They very similar mechanically to SLX vs. Deore XT although there are subtle differences such as the large lever is dimpled. Also, on Saint the double shift only works using the thumb / push to upshift to a higher gear whereas XT does both push and pull. I like the feel of Saint better, but Zee is pretty goo too!


----------

